# changes in latitude



## trunorth (Mar 31, 2016)

Just completed a passage/cruise from Greenport, NY to Fort Myers, FL. This is a partnered Hunter 34 which began in Oct. 2015 and we are planning to head back north in May. I am the retired partner. The other two have day jobs. Living the dream! Will be looking for crew as well as boat yard suggestions for annual maintenance somewhere along the way North.


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

I've been researching marinas and boatyards midway along the eastern seaboard for boats I am looking to buy. My criteria has been not so far north as to have a lot of snow and not so far south to be in the heat. And also price. I've been looking at reviews of marinas and boatyards on ActiveCaptain. I've been looking inland a bit, up rivers. I've noticed that the price tends to get a little better the farther up river you go.

I've found some good prospects around New Bern and Brigeton NC about 90 miles up the Neuse River from the Pamlico Sound behind Ocracoke Island. Latitude: 35°06.964' Longitude: 077°01.160'W

There are a couple of good and reasonably priced marinas that allow liveaboards and boatyards that will allow a combination of doing your repairs and allowing you to do some of your own.

One marina and boat yard near each other are:

Bridgeton Marina and Bridgeton Boatworks Bridgeton Boatworks | Bridgeton Boatworks

Their reviews on ActiveCaptain are favorable

There are others nearby.

There are boatyards and marinas that are closer to the coast but the price tends to go up. If money is less of a consideration, there are those options.
I hope this helps


----------



## trunorth (Mar 31, 2016)

Big help. Thanks for the thorough and timely response.


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

trunorth said:


> Big help. Thanks for the thorough and timely response.


Glad to help. I am in the process of researching boats. I'm solidly located in the center of the Midwest. It is about as far for me to travel to the Carolina coast as it is to travel to the Gulf coast in Texas or the Florida Panhandle. And I'm a little closer to the Great Lakes.

I have found some boats that appear on my top choices list that are located in each of those places. When the time comes to make an offer, I will need a boat surveyor, a place to haul it out, and a place to park it.

I've been researching best bargains in each location so, when I finally select a boat, I have some idea of where I can survey it and park it. I am about to semi-retire into a seasonal second career where I could find myself with a couple months off in the summer and a month off over the winter holiday.

My wife and I are not the yacht club/country club types and I've seen a lot of reviews on ActiveCaptain that describe some up-river marinas as "A laid back relaxed marina that isn't fancy but provides the basic necessities and is reasonably priced." Those are the ones that appeal to me.

I drove to Harbortown Yacht Basin on Hilton Head Island once on vacation. I walked into the restaurant and looked at the menu and realized that it was way out of my price range.

One of the reviews on ActiveCaptain said, "Excellent facility , all services* first class*, great restaurants. Shopping, golf and well protected. Highly recommend! We will definitely return."

That review is obviously made by the marina itself or someone who is a lot more affluent than I.


----------



## chuck5499 (Aug 31, 2003)

We had an incredible experience at Deltaville Boat Yard. They really knew there stuff and we probably would not be where we are now - Turkey - without their installation of a lot of stuff we needed and their expertise was simple outstanding. 
Nice people too. 
If we ever get back to that side of the world again and need boat work we will head to Deltaville.


----------



## trunorth (Mar 31, 2016)

dear Chuck,

Thanks for the tip. Do you mean specifically Deltaville Boatyard in Deltaville VA? It seems there are a number of boatyards there.


----------



## trunorth (Mar 31, 2016)

Dear Midwesterner,

Thanks for sharing your frame for approaching this. That is what makes these forums useful. This also makes me wonder whether there is an easy way to get some comparative cost info on maintenance. Where is the "menu"? For instance, I will need bottom stripped and recoated. That should be a straightforward rate per foot. right? The same goes for a haulout fee. Then there are labor rates. Ideally, I would combine this data with the more subjective user reviews to make an informed decision. Any suggestions on that other than phoning each yard?


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

trunorth said:


> Dear Midwesterner,
> 
> Where is the "menu"? For instance, I will need bottom stripped and recoated. That should be a straightforward rate per foot. right? The same goes for a haulout fee. Then there are labor rates. Ideally, I would combine this data with the more subjective user reviews to make an informed decision. Any suggestions on that other than phoning each yard?


If you register a membership with ActiveCaptain (no charge and they only asked for my e-mail and a user name) then you can read everything on their active map. Use the + & - buttons to zoom into the area you are searching and you will see red icons for marinas and boat yards. Click on the desired red icon and then click on "Details" and info about the business shows. Active Captain relies on members to enter info and reviews. Some boatyards are Active Captain members and those icons provide the best info. Some icons don't offer much, Some have a website listed with charges.

In doing my search, I spent some time looking in areas that are a direct drive from my home, are near a town, and are in an area where I have found desirable boat listings.

I had to call several to ask about services and charges.

I don't know how old Active Captain is, but it looks like they are still gathering information.


----------



## chuck5499 (Aug 31, 2003)

trunorth said:


> dear Chuck,
> 
> Thanks for the tip. Do you mean specifically Deltaville Boatyard in Deltaville VA? It seems there are a number of boatyards there.


You got it -- yep that is the one. we really trust those guys -- they listened to us when we wanted to add a fuel tank and designed one that would fit in the space we had and would not compromise the boat. and when I showed what I was think they looked and said yes you are right and redid it -- then they built a mock up to make sure we could get it in and out and thru the door, and then found a builder. when we got it they went over it with a fine tooth comb and designed and built a control system so we could change from tank to tank and new filtering system 
they also helped me install a watermaker and had some great ideas on the plumbing and when I suggested something that may not work we talked about it both pros and cons - 
very smart guys and very professional

good luck

BY the way we know Greenpoint -- been there a few years ago -- in fact SoulMates was purchased from Ted Novakowski of SoundYachts in Westbrook, Ct - a bit across the sound. Good sailing up there in the summer


----------

